# MAC - The Simpsons Swatches



## Naynadine (Sep 1, 2014)

Place all your *The Simpsons* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *The Simpsons Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC x The Simpsons Collection (Sept 4, 2014)​


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

JenMakeupHair said:


>


  Which gloss did you like most? I only got Grand Pumpkin. I did not get Red Blazer.


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Which gloss did you like most? I only got Grand Pumpkin. I did not get Red Blazer.


 I like red blazer more- I am partial to pinks though  really bummed there weren't lipsticks in this collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

JenMakeupHair said:


> I like red blazer more- I am partial to pinks though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know what you mean.


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

I really wish they would have created lipsticks for this collection instead of lip glosses. I was expecting so much more from this collection.


----------

